# 110 mile trip on the Cayo 180 (Performance Numbers)



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Sound like pretty good numbers to me. There is an issue with your math. 110 miles on 9.7 gals is an average of 11.34mpg. So your avg is more than what you thought your best was at 25mph


----------



## KiKoKiK (Oct 20, 2017)

Fishshoot said:


> Sound like pretty good numbers to me. There is an issue with your math. 110 miles on 9.7 gals is an average of 11.34mpg. So your avg is more than what you thought your best was at 25mph


That includes idling around and whatnot. I only calculated the numbers when running 25 and 30 mph to be realistic. The boat starts falling off of plane at about 2,900 rpm. 3,500 is the sweet spot.


----------



## ReelFisher (Mar 14, 2017)

That's awesome, looks like you had some good weather for it.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

Great performance! I'm impressed. I thought I was doing well getting 11 +/- from a 60hp. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## hunter54 (May 14, 2015)

Im having a 90 Zuk put on my Fury,thanks for the info


----------



## KiKoKiK (Oct 20, 2017)

hunter54 said:


> Im having a 90 Zuk put on my Fury,thanks for the info


Any time!


----------



## BobGee (Apr 10, 2019)

KiKoKiK said:


> Just an update for those that are curious about how the boat performs with a 90 Suzuki. I ran from Miami to Tavernier then back to Miami. The total trip was 110 miles. I burned 9.7 gallons.
> 
> Suzuki DF90
> Suzuki 21 pitch/14" diameter stainless prop
> ...





KiKoKiK said:


> Just an update for those that are curious about how the boat performs with a 90 Suzuki. I ran from Miami to Tavernier then back to Miami. The total trip was 110 miles. I burned 9.7 gallons.
> 
> Suzuki DF90
> Suzuki 21 pitch/14" diameter stainless prop
> ...


I’m seeing 42 MPH at 5,700 RPM with the same engine, boat and prop. I also had a full tank but 3 batteries, trolling motor, ice and fishing gear. Does anyone think I’d be better off with a 20” pitch?


----------



## ReelFisher (Mar 14, 2017)

I started out with a 20 pitch prop on mine because it was a tester prop Cayo was using. It ran ok, but it also had two different pitches when my prop guy went to adjust it to a 21 pitch prop so who knows. You should be seeing at least 6000rpm though. Pinned and trimmed with a light load I've seen 6150 with my 21 pitch prop. Have you played around with the trim? The weight of three batteries, troller, and full tank on the bow aren't helping you out. I don't have the troller on mine, but I've noticed it is very sensitive to weight in the bow and won't ride on the pad as much up top.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Good numbers. That Zuke 90 is a great motor.


----------



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)

BTW Nice Catch on the Peacock that fish on light tippet might break the current IGFA record; if I were you I would go back and specifically target that fish.


----------



## BobGee (Apr 10, 2019)

ReelFisher said:


> I started out with a 20 pitch prop on mine because it was a tester prop Cayo was using. It ran ok, but it also had two different pitches when my prop guy went to adjust it to a 21 pitch prop so who knows. You should be seeing at least 6000rpm though. Pinned and trimmed with a light load I've seen 6150 with my 21 pitch prop. Have you played around with the trim? The weight of three batteries, troller, and full tank on the bow aren't helping you out. I don't have the troller on mine, but I've noticed it is very sensitive to weight in the bow and won't ride on the pad as much up top.


Great info. Thanks!


----------

